# Veryfatwomen Yahoo Groups



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 9, 2008)

Imitation700MB, the creep who illegally steals pictures, reposts them on his yahoo groups, then bans people who request they are removed, has started his latest group. What's funny, is that I have registered for myself Veryfatwomen8, Veryfatwomen9, Veryfatwomen10, Veryfatwomen11, Veryfatwomen12 and Veryfatwomen13. He has "decided" to change the name of his latest group to VFW8 LOL. I have also now registered VFW9, VFW10 etc..

I posted the following on his new group:

"Decided" to change the name did you? LOL, wouldn't have anything to
do with the fact I registered Veryfatwomen 8-13 for myself did it? I
also have VFW8-10  Why can't you see what you are doing is ILLEGAL??
Reposting pictures without the express permission of the copyright
holder is against the law, in both the UK and the US. One of these
days you'll find that out. Sure, feel free to ban me. We all know you
cannot take criticism. Any post requesting that you take illegally
posted pics is deleted and the poster banned. Very democratic...


--- In [email protected], "John Martin" <[email protected]> wrote:
>
> Hi folks,
>
> Because Very Fat Women7 is running out of space, I thought I'd start a
> new yahoo group - VFW8.
>
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vfw8
>
> Note that there is a slight name change. I am now using the initials of
> the original name, so in the future I will refer to this group as VFW8.
>
> Any new updates and information will now be posted at VFW8. The groups
> Very Fat Women 1 to 7 are still around for archive material. I hope you
> will all enjoy the new group.
>
> Thanks, Imitation700mb.
>'


I give myself at most 12 hours before he bans me from this group too LOL. On a more serious note, whilst there are no pictures up in this group yet, I would suggest people check in a few days time to see if he has stolen yet more pictures. 

The link is here.


----------



## love dubh (Apr 9, 2008)

Hopefully people will think his groups are just for the Veterans of Foreign Wars (VFW). :doh::doh:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 9, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Hopefully people will think his groups are just for the Veterans of Foreign Wars (VFW). :doh::doh:




LMAO...won't that be a shock for the Veterans, lol.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 9, 2008)

Well he's on the ball - only took him 8 hours to ban me LOL


----------



## imfree (Apr 9, 2008)

Imation700mb really needs to be formatted, sad
that no one can fire an EMP burst on his system.
It would be a sweet use of the technology.


----------



## jimmyjim85 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ahh the internet
Where we can all come together and steal each others indentity


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 9, 2008)

Indeed.

On that note, HEY EVERYONE, I'M RALPH NADER!


----------



## mango (Apr 10, 2008)

*Good move, Mike!

I noticed the new name changes. In VFW7, he originally posted a link straight to your group and then made another post with a link to the abbreviated name.

You should make sure you copy the same message in the home page blurb for each of these new groups.

Mention imitation700MB (and even his real name - John Martin) and what he is doing. I noticed you did it for VeryFatWomen8.

You may as well put up an ad for Donni's site on those too. 
Make some moolah off those wankers.

*


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 10, 2008)

spread some rep around before giving it to fatchicksrockuk again.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd go backwards and grab vfw1-7 as well... he might decide to count down! lol


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 11, 2008)

Have we succeeded??

I just checked http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vfw8 - there is no such group? Has he finally given in and given up??

If so, please feel free to deposit your rep points here  *kidding* 

If anyone else finds any variants of it, let me know please.

Mike


----------



## LalaCity (Apr 11, 2008)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Have we succeeded??
> 
> I just checked http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vfw8 - there is no such group? Has he finally given in and given up??
> 
> ...



That would be great if he's just folded up his tent and gone home, but something cynical inside tells me that a guy with this level of obsession isn't going to just disappear...he may have gone stealth with the name, or is out there, waiting to regroup...


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 11, 2008)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Have we succeeded??
> 
> I just checked http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vfw8 - there is no such group? Has he finally given in and given up??
> 
> ...



Mike...

You are sooo wonderful to be so dilligent with this. Thanks so very much for help to keep us all protected from such jerks.


----------



## Shosh (Apr 11, 2008)

Sandie S-R said:


> Mike...
> 
> You are sooo wonderful to be so dilligent with this. Thanks so very much for help to keep us all protected from such jerks.



Yes! Well done Mike.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 12, 2008)

I think you all should know...Mike really is wonderful. When he goes into these groups he looks for anyone we know....and when he finds someone, he gets really angry...so this little project of Mike's is like his baby so I am happy to see everyone appreciating his hard work.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 12, 2008)

More updates....

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/vfw8 has vanished. 

Also, appears as though imitation700mb has been banned by yahoo  His new id is johnmartin1097, so watch out for it!

He has started a new group, here. I have already registered numbers 2 and 3 lol. I have quite the collection of empty groups now  It's really good to know we've actually made a difference. It's worth noting that his new group, members have to be approved. This will make it harder to get in and actually check what pictures he has stolen. If anyone manages it, can you let me know? Together we can stop him, or at least really really annoy him LOL, which is better than nothing


----------



## indy500tchr (Apr 12, 2008)

looks like thebbwgroups2-??? need to be registered as well...i also wonder if there is any way for his veryfatwomen groups he already has to be taken down...i've submitted my request for my pics to be taken down on 6 but he hasn't yet.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2008)

I think it's interesting that he's been banned, and if so, reporting his new ID and group "may" be of some help in getting him kicked again. 

Maybe they finally heard the "underage" plea that has been sent a few times over?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 12, 2008)

I belong to a local knitting Yahoo! group that used to be called, "StitchandBitch." The people who own the copywrite for that name however contacted the folks at Yahoo! and Yahoo! in turn told the moderators that they must change the name of the group or they will be deleted. I wonder if VFW illicited the same kind of reaction from the powers that be at Yahoo!?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 13, 2008)

indy500tchr said:


> looks like thebbwgroups2-??? need to be registered as well...i also wonder if there is any way for his veryfatwomen groups he already has to be taken down...i've submitted my request for my pics to be taken down on 6 but he hasn't yet.



I already have thebbwgroups2 and thebbwgroups3


----------



## Emma (Apr 13, 2008)

I really don't think there is any point in registering other names, you're only wasting your time whilst he can come up with a new name in an instant and tell all his group members.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 13, 2008)

He has a pic of Donnie on his photoblog =/ Sorry girl /comfort.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 13, 2008)

CurvyEm said:


> I really don't think there is any point in registering other names, you're only wasting your time whilst he can come up with a new name in an instant and tell all his group members.



At the very least it annoys him....small comfort I know, but it's SOMETHING


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 13, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> At the very least it annoys him....small comfort I know, but it's SOMETHING



I agree, it's worth it just to annoy him. Also, since he has sequentially numbered groups, I know that people go looking for them. For example, my fake group, veryfatwomen8, has 233 members. Everytime I force him to change names, he may lose some potential members


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Apr 13, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> He has a pic of Donnie on his photoblog =/ Sorry girl /comfort.



Could you PM me the link? Thanks!


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 13, 2008)

You should be able to look at the photo-blog Mike, it's not like the yahoo groups, you don't have to join...
As Famouslastwords said, Donnie is on there, I've send you the links via PM. 

I think anyone who sees this should have a quick browse through, ALOT of women from DIMS are on there, I'd name names but i don't want to embarrass anyone. I also don't want to post the link and encourage more traffic to his site. 

Anyway, i have PM'd Mike the details, i am sure he will be on the case.

What pisses me off most about the photo-blog is that there is a whole section 'dedicated' to Renee Williams, the lady that died after WLS, she was on a programme here in the UK, I'm not sure if it was aired in America. Just seems disrespectful and some what sick (yes i know all his stolen pics are that, but this is more so because she died) to have those images on that site. 

This guy is definitely a creep and truly persistent, i admire what you are doing to deter him from posting these pics but it just seems like you are fighting a loosing battle.


----------

